# Bianchi target



## smeth (Sep 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the point counts for the three rings on the Bianchi D-1 target? They are identified as the 4-inch X-ring, the 8-inch A-ring, and the 12-inch B-ring. The NRA uses this target for its Handgun Qualification Program. Inquiring minds need to know. Thanks in advance ...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Here you go: http://www.gunforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/4436/. Scroll down a bit for a nice graphic.


----------



## smeth (Sep 4, 2008)

Mike ... thank you for your speed-of-lighning reply to my question about the Bianchi target ring counts. Most helpful ...


----------

